# My labs and feeling crappy HELP



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi

Im new to this thread. But recently I had partial thyroidectomy removing isthmus and rt side of thyroid, left still has 3 nodules on it. My labs in the beginning were

TSH 3.68

Vit d 22

T3 Normal

T4 Normal

Now this week labs are

TSH 1.68

F T3 2.9

F T4 1.11

Vit D 34.1

AST 12.0

On 50 mcg of Synthroid, fell like I weigh 500 pounds, bloated, lower leg swelling, extreme fatigue. I told doctor yesterday how I was feeling and she said, your labs are normalized out since surgery on this dose. But she isn't listening to me I have no energy to haul my butt around. Please someone help me understand what to do. It has been 5 weeks since surgery.

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post the reference ranges please? Thank you.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

TSH 0.30-3.0

FT3 1.5-4.1

FT4 0.80-2.00

AST 13.0-39.0


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 1.68
> 
> F T3 2.9
> 
> ...


FT-4 mid range is 1.4, you are at 1.11 which shows undermedication

FT-3 mid range is 2.8 , you are at 2.9 , just slightly above mid range.

Plain and simple - you are undermedicated and look to be converting properly at this time. An increase in Synthroid and re-test in 6 weeks.

Goal is mid to 3/4 of range - basically you shoot for those ranges and adjust medications to where you feel best. You are not feeling your best - therefore you need to speak up - if your doctor is not willing to listen and work with you then find another doctor.

Your D is very low - has your doctor put you on a prescription D to raise it? Did they suggest you supplementing it? I have to take 5K IU of D daily to remain in 3/4 of range. When my D falls I definitely feel it.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't understand why no one is answering me. Not trying to be needy just want answers or help.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovlkn laid it out in terms of what's wrong. Simply, you don't have enough hormone to feel good or normal.

To address this problem, I would want to increase my synthroid & attempt to get my t4 at least to midrange, but preferably a bit higher. Then see where your t3 ends up. If it's still low (below midrange), add Cytomel.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Okay THANK YOU for your help. just frustrated with the labs. You'all state that levels are off, but according to ranges I'm normal. Like I said before she spoke about increasing synthroid but stated it might make me go over into hyper. I will try what you say, I'm willing to try anything. I'm on Biotics Vitamin D Emulsion 2000 a day. I will increase to 2 drops which would be 4000 is that Ok? What is your opinion on Armour Thyroid? Is it better than Synthroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The argument of synthroid vs Armour and which is better is really not the question to be asking. Both drugs are fantastic. But they fill different needs. I am a hyper converter, so I would probably stroke out on Armour. Does that mean it's a bd drug? Heck no! It just means it's a good drug for people who need that particular ratio of t4/t3. You have to fiddle around with your meds and see how your body reacts before you can know if it is right for you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm on Biotics Vitamin D Emulsion 2000 a day. I will increase to 2 drops which would be 4000 is that Ok?


Your doctor should have given you a prescription. I think it will take FOREVER to raise your levels with that low of a dose.

What is most important is to get tested - be on a dose for a period of time and get retested. I get tested every year and am simply amazed how my levels continue to change - even taking my 5KIU daily and being in the sun my levels can still fall - ??

My range (32-100)

I for example was put on 50K IU ( one pill) weekly for 12 weeks and my Vit D went from 26.5 to 51.1, then after taking toe 50KIU for 12 weeks I took 2-3KIU daily and my Vit D fell to 41.3. So I increased my Vit D daily dose to 5KIU daily and the D shot up to 92.9 and I felt hyper as heck! So I again adjusted to 5KIU 5 days a week, blablablabla.....

I'm posting my lab's so you can see for yourself that it's not an easy fix because the body seems to take what it needs.

Vit D

5/09 26.5

8/09 51.1 (32-100) 12 wks @ 50K IU weekly (32-100)

11/09 41.3 Current dosage is 2000 -3 K IU daily

7/10 62.3 - will increase to 4K IU daily

8/11 92.9 - 5k IU daily

4/12 60.9 - 5KIU 4x wk

10/12 63.5 - 5KIU 6x wk

8/13 75.3 - 5KIU 6x wk

6/14 52 - 5KIU 6x wk at this time I increased my D back to 7 days at 5KIU.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have had a terrible weekend. I'm calling doctor today and asking her to switch me to something. I felt like I could lay down and die. Horrible hip and leg pain, could hardly walk around. Fatigue, just overall not feeling well. On 50mcq daily. They did rt sided thyroidectomy with removal of isthmus. Left side still intact. Is it possible to take NOTHING? I skipped dose today because I can't go for job interview like a zombie and I can't even button my pants. I hate this!!!!


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think I may have screwed up. I asked doctor for Armour took 1/2 grain, face swelled, feet/ankles swelled, chest pain. So I stopped haven't really had any thyroid meds for a week except the one day of Armour. NOW, I can't hardly move, cold clammy, sweating, extremely mean and snappy, hip pain, weight gain in 2 days 5 pounds. Can't get hold of doctor on Sunday, starting new job tomorrow. I don't know what to do. On 50mcq of synthyroid was feeling almost as bad. Can I start on 1/2 pill of 50mcq?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

palberts01,

I will give you some compassion because of your feeling poorly - BUT - you have been told what you need to do and you are not doing it.

IT'S UP to YOU!! Plain and simple - you need to be in control of what is happening to you and speak up - call your doctor and tell him you are having a reaction to the Armour. You are likely allergic to it and need to be back on Synthroid and most definitely a higher dose that 50mcg.

As I mentioned in an earlier post - you appear to be converting your Synthroid sufficiently - why in the world did you ask to be put on Armour???



> F T3 2.9 *75% of range = 3.45, you are clearly below that*
> 
> F T4 1.11 *75% of range = 1.7, you are clearly below that*


We can help you so much as giving you advice - it's up to YOU to take that advice and ask your doctor for additional Synthroid.

Skipping replacement medication in your current state is only going to continue making you feel horrible.

You are exhibiting classic symptoms of low thyroid hormone and low D, possibly low Ferritin.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you I get it. I resumed my synthroid dose back to 50mcq this am, called doctor and asked for her to increase my meds and that I can't take Armour. I increased my Vitamin D like you suggested. It is really hard to swallow a pill when you know that you are going to feel the way you do. That is why i thought if I tried without medication to see if the other 1/4 of thyroid would pick up and work, but I'm assuming NO as I felt even worse. I will post later when I feel better or see if doctor ups dose. If not I'm on for the ride as I have no insurance at the first of the month. in 90 days will get insurance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How many 50mcg pills do you have on hand?

How many refills for the prescription? I highly suggest getting the 50mcg refilled if you have any on that prescription. Even if you get a higher dose called in - get the refill, You definitely do not want to run out of replacement medications while you wait for insurance to kick in. I always had different doses on hand while dialing in my dose. Never throw any out either - they are good for a year and if you find yourself in a pinch something is better than nothing.

Also fill the new, higher prescription that your doctor will hopefully call in and make sure they realize you are losing your insurance the 1st for 90 days. They can put 12 months ( I think) of refills on a prescription but usually won't to make us go back into the office.

You might try a different doctor if you fail to get a new prescription called in. Since you have not been on Synthroid, you may also want to request a generic of your thyroid replacement as it will be much less $$. Since you will have new labs in 6 weeks and not been taking the Synthroid it's not a big deal to switch manufacturers. You can get the proper labs for dosing online for around $100.

Prescriptions with refills needs to be your focus right now.

I had 2 doctors at one point prescribing me replacement - this was while I was dialing in my replacement dosage and having difficulty getting proper replacement doses as the doctor I was seeing dosed by TSH which is NOT a good idea.


----------

